# How long does Nardil take to kick in?



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

For all users or previous users of nardil, please tell me how long it took for Nardil to fully kick in. I've been taking Nardil for about 4 weeks now, and I think I can feel it, but Im not 100% sure. Anyways, some help would be much appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

With Parnate, (my particular brand here is Jatrosam), I noticed it right away, but also only for a couple of hours or so. For work days I have worked my dose up to about 50-60mg.s in order to stay awake in the afternoon and evening. I take one early in the morning, say 6.00a.m. with my coffee, then again at about 11:00a.m., 1:00p.m. 2:00p.m., 4:00p.m. and if I have something to do in the evening last one around 6:30p.m. Any after that and I can't sleep that night. For days off I am still experimenting. One in the morning to get me on my way so far this morning, we shall see, I would like to be able to do the one every day or two when energy is not an issue and then more when I work all day and want to go somewhere besides to bed when I get home! How much do you take now, streetsk8er794?


----------



## spaceboy (Mar 5, 2006)

It took a full six weeks for me to notice anything. I came really close to giving up on it. 

During the six weeks I was taking it before it kicked in, I pretty much felt nothing. I also found myself asking questions like you are - "was that the Nardil? Has it started working... ???" If you're asking questions like that, then I think it's safe to assume that it's not working yet. When the real deal finally rolls around, you won't need to wonder any longer. The difference is huge.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Usually 3-4 weeks for all MAOIs. But there is always some variability, plus who knows. It may be a gradual onset of action instead of sudden. I read about a mechanism of action for MAOIs being the eventual regulation of some neurotransmitter receptors, which can take 2 weeks, once MAO is inhibited. 

You might need a higher dose, too. How much are you taking right now? IMO if you didn't respond at the 45 mg at 4 weeks, try 60 for 2 weeks.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

I started at 60 mg for 2 weeks, then bumped it up to 75 mg, which is what Im taking now. Ive been taking it for about 4 1/2 weeks now, and I thought it worked for a while actually because I made some new friends and started calling girls to hang out with. I even started flirting with some customers at my work. But, I started working out again at the exact same time I started working out, which always used to boost my confidence when I did it in the past. But it seems that some of my anxiety is coming back.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

streetsk8er794 said:


> I started at 60 mg for 2 weeks, then bumped it up to 75 mg, which is what Im taking now. Ive been taking it for about 4 1/2 weeks now, and I thought it worked for a while actually because I made some new friends and started calling girls to hang out with. I even started flirting with some customers at my work. But, I started working out again at the exact same time I started working out, which always used to boost my confidence when I did it in the past. But it seems that some of my anxiety is coming back.


sounds like things aren't too bad i'm guessing. I've heard up to a month in a half from my psychiatrist so hang in. I just have to get one more drug out of the way and then I'm going to try nardil or another maoi. Hope it works for you, please keep us posted, I'm very interested.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes, but I still havev the anxiety in the back of my mind. Its just starting to kinda get covered up. I just wanna knoiw if Nardil can sometimes start to work, then fully kick in, instead of feeling it "all" at once.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

Come on guys PLEASE respond. Im about to give up on Nardil.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Private message the user "spaceboy". He posted on one of the threads saying that with nardil it takes "six weeks to feel a golden batch of neurotransmitters." Definetely don't give up on it.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry, I didn't see spaceboy had already posted above.

Anyway, here's something I found- " Phenelzine appears efficacious, as well, provided it is given at adequate doses for a minimum of four weeks."

http://www.acnp.org/g4/GN401000046/Default.htm

So it's not just four weeks in general, you have to be on the adequate dose for atleast four weeks.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

ok guys, 2 days till the 6th week anniverary of taking nardil and I feel NOTHING! All I feel is a little numb of my feelings, and my depression is a little better, but nothing special. I have bad general anxiety from smoking too much pot, and my social anxiety has gone back to the same thing it was before the medication. Im at 60 mg right now btw. I was at 75, but I was sweating, and my heart was beating fast, and my chest kind of restricted. Dont know what it was, but I lowered my dose because of it. Any suggestions guys? I was so happy to finally get Nardil, and now its not working.... **

P.S. I smoke weed multiple times a day, and drink about every other day 
(usually bottled beer, sometimes liquor)


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

pot doesn't give you anxiety? I used to smoke a lot until it started making me anxious, and than I finally realized what it was doing to my mental health and stopped. I would think about how it's affecting you, it can exaceberate mental health problems. Alcohol can do the same, I would suggest drinking in moderation. Exercise can help improve your mood and help give you control over these problems. Heart beating fast and chest restricting are both symptoms of a hypertensive crisis. Have you been following the diet? Most alcohol beverages contain tyramine which could cause that.


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes ive been following my diet completely except for the beer, which i heard is fine. i have a very fast metabolism, is it possible my dose isnt high enough?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

streetsk8er794 said:


> I was sweating, and my heart was beating fast, and my chest kind of restricted.


That's a very serious sign of possible hypertension or another cardiac problem. You should get it checked out. It's essential to be strict about potential toxicity regarding this medication.

What is your blood pressure?


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont know. i think it happens when i drink and smoke together, which i wont be doing anymore. but, should i raise my dose? is that why the nardil is not working?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

streetsk8er794 said:


> i dont know. i think it happens when i drink and smoke together, which i wont be doing anymore. but, should i raise my dose? is that why the nardil is not working?


What did your doctor say about raising your dose?


----------



## streetsk8er794 (Mar 5, 2006)

Im actually not using a doctor, I bought it offline. But still, I researched the hell out of it before taking it.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Where did you get it online? Are you positive it's legit?


----------



## celtic1973 (Mar 8, 2006)

*nardil*

nardil has only just kicked in for me and was taking it for 8 weeks so just hang in there, everyone responds differently to meds so keep at it bud.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

*Re: nardil*



celtic1973 said:


> nardil has only just kicked in for me and was taking it for 8 weeks so just hang in there, everyone responds differently to meds so keep at it bud.


how did you do your dosages??


----------



## celtic1973 (Mar 8, 2006)

started at 30mg then up to 45mg couple of weeks later then up to 60mg but due to running out of my supply went back down to 30mg until got hold of more nardil, do think that it would have kicked in sooner if not having to lower my dosage but now have 3 and a half tubs off 100 tabs and have just gone up to 75mg then will slowly titrate down to a maintanence level and as spaceboy stated just up my dosage for occasions that would need a boost two days or so before event,


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

celtic1973 said:


> started at 30mg then up to 45mg couple of weeks later then up to 60mg but due to running out of my supply went back down to 30mg until got hold of more nardil, do think that it would have kicked in sooner if not having to lower my dosage but now have 3 and a half tubs off 100 tabs and have just gone up to 75mg then will slowly titrate down to a maintanence level and as spaceboy stated just up my dosage for occasions that would need a boost two days or so before event,


I think this all sounds quite reasonable. Please let us know your results.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

This is my third time on nardil...I've been on it for the majority of the time since 2005. Already four weeks on at 60mg my depression has declined...anxiety there but not as strong...I went into hospital recently - that's how bad my depression/anxiety got...already I'm out and getting on my feet...
anyone trying Nardil - research it...treat it and yourself wisely...
Good Luck to all sufferers...


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

celtic1973 said:


> started at 30mg then up to 45mg couple of weeks later then up to 60mg


If Nardil is well enough tolerated I think it's a good idea to titrate up faster (if possible within some days to 15mg x 3 = 45mg) and later to >=60mg. Really depends on the person, some can start with 45mg, others have (too) strong problems with hypotension.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

It takes around 2 weeks for full effect of medication. Also it's wise to gradually increase your dose when first taken.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

moke64916 said:


> It takes around 2 weeks for full effect of medication. Also it's wise to gradually increase your dose when first taken.


It takes longer for Nardil's full effect, like ~4-8 weeks at the right dose (>= 60mg / day). You can look up the clinical trials for phenelzine and SAD. Starting with 3 x 15mg is from the prescribing info btw, of course it depends on how well the drug is tolerated, some need to titrate up slower.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

3 weeks on 15mg the first week, then 30mg up until now, so far nothing but i have no reason to give up.


----------

